# Trench Watch Help



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this off a recent car boot stall, price was good though the stem/crown are incorrect...does anyone know what movement it is so I can get a stem?










































It runs when shaken gently but it is also rather dirty!Case is Silver and I think dates from 1915? George Stockwell?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like a standard Swiss movement.

There is no stem you can "buy". Usually it involves rummaging through a large box of them, getting one close, then filling to the correct size. A long labour of love...........

It is not just the size of the "square" but also the overall length, and the position of the grooved out channel for the stem retention and hand setting, no two are ever the same.

If you feel confident then measure the inner i.d. of the clutch / castle gear, overall length to protrude to the outside enough for a winder and position of the set lever so you know where the "channel" has to be. Then obtain one close and make to fit or...........

Let a watch maker have a look, perhaps Roy our fearless leader can help 

What is wrong with the old one?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Desperately needs a trip to the watchmaker anyway - filthiest watch movement I've seen for a while. Does it run in that condition?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The stem and crown that came with it came out in my hand when I tried to set it whilst checking it out, but the balance moves and it runs for a few seconds before stopping or when light pressure is applied to the centre wheel.

I looked at the stem, closely and it is too short, so I have ordered a mixed bag of 300 stems so I am hoping one well fit ok...fingers crossed then I think I will try cleaning this one up myself, and yes you are right it is very dirty I reckon someone has gone a bit mad with the oil probably 3 in 1 at that!


----------

